# Boy or girl?



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi we're hoping to add to our family very soon, and we have a fab girl Anwen who will be 18mnths when we bring the new pup home if all goes to plan! We have always said we'd get another girl for various reasons one being we have three sons so I don't want to be out numbered any more. But i would like advise on the best options of previous owners. Would two girls work or are we better of looking at a boy?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Having slightly different temperaments, or both being easy going is what works best. Two strong willed alpha females in one house is hard to handle. If you can let someone evaluate your current dogs temperament, and then have the breeder let you know which pups may work best with your current one.

JMO
Males seem to stay in that clown puppy stage longer than females.
Males work just as hard as a female, but cut up more once the work is done
Females mature faster, but both windup in the same place on training.
You can rub a females belly, but I don't see anyone rubbing their males belly.
While females will love you, males fall in love with you.

I would rather find the right litter, and have the breeder pick the pup that most likely fits what I want in a dog. Male or female wouldn't be a high priority, and would only come into play if I needed to chose between two pups that the breeder felt were equal.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> You can rub a females belly, but I don't see anyone rubbing their males belly.


Oh, you haven't been to our house  We have a belly rub loving boy! He actually gets upset every morning because he wants a thigh/chest rub but Birch wants to play and she'll pounce on him. He'll cry until I let her outside and he can get his belly rub in peace  



TexasRed said:


> While females will love you, males fall in love with you.


Completely agree!

Our girl (weim) is more independent, whereas our boy (V) is a lot more needy. She also has better manners but he is more obedient (partially the breed difference too I'm sure). 

Does Anwen usually choose to play with girls vs. boys? Both our dogs prefer to play with females for some reason!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While Cash does like his chest, and thighs rubbed, cant really do a full belly rub like you do with the girls. My female male June loves a good belly rub, and likes you to blow on her belly. We did it to her as a pup, and she still likes it. People do look at you funny, if your down on the floor blowing on a full grown dogs belly.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I opted for a boy this time, (we have two human boys too  ), one reason is that Ruby seems to prefer boys than girls, I don't know why. Another reason is I won't have the hassle of leaving him at home during hunting season as he won't come into season. Ruby's spayed (cross smooth/wire) so it's not an issue with her, whereas I plan on keeping Elvis intact as he has great lines and so possibly sometime in the future may well use him as an occasional stud dog if a suitable bitch requires a good match.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Completely agree with the falling in love issue.And it's reciprocal.I am in love too
The belly though....Leo our 10 mo boy gives us his belly to rub as soon as he feels we start waking up in the morning.He never gets enough.
I can't imagine a V that would refuse THAT :

Good like with your choice

Miru


----------

